# Bettas with attitude, my goodness.



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I happened to just be staring at my betta and he swims on over as usual and stares back at me. I watched him very closely. His eyes were looking at me then they moved to look at the top of the tank and back to me. I think he was saying "Go ahead, feed me!" xD

It was so cute!!! I had to share :3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so so adorable!! XD


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

aweee


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I love watching bettas eat. My guy has taken up the habit of flaring at his pellet before he eats it so it knows whose boss.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you feed him because that is amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Fin Fancier said:


> I love watching bettas eat. My guy has taken up the habit of flaring at his pellet before he eats it so it knows whose boss.


Sometimes that is unhealthy if he just shows that little fan that comes out of the gill plates it is alright but if attacks it like he would see another male that would shorten his life expectancy by a day or so I do not mean to worry you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

He's not jumping out of the water, or spending a ton of time flaring at it. He just sort of flares then chomps it. He's an enthusiastic eater.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Then he's alright nothing to worry about then my sisters crown tail does same thing except he stares the pellets down then just within a couple days of doing this with a unrelenting appetite got a pot-belly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My female does that, she'll look at me, then the top of the tank, then me again. If I don't feed her, she starts surfing the glass.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Naw I didn't feed him  But it was super cute :3


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

D'aww, that's really cute xD

Also... er... flaring isn't bad for bettas at all... it's completely natural and actually helps boost their self-esteem so to speak... it certainly doesn't shorten their lifespan, it just gives them a bit of exercise


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Hehe then my betta must just be health conscious. 

I know what you mean about the "look" my friends always then I'm weird when I say my betta is 'mad' at me or 'begging' but once you get to know them they just have such great personalities.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

How cute!!! I like to listen to my betta crunch his pellets.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> D'aww, that's really cute xD
> 
> Also... er... flaring isn't bad for bettas at all... it's completely natural and actually helps boost their self-esteem so to speak... it certainly doesn't shorten their lifespan, it just gives them a bit of exercise


So then mine is not being aggressive towards my male dwarf gourami while my sisters is leaving her male dwarf alone:|


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

You guys I play my Betta who I have had but just named Raphael I play this song from threedaysgrace called get out alive and he freaked out at the beginning of the song his eyes where bulging I think I scared him very very badly I just played the song to get his attention away from the gourami but towards the end of the song he liked it then went back to harassing the gourami such a shame he should of left it alone like his male cousin in my sisters tank he only established pecking order but mine just chases then rests is mine being active for confidence or being bully also no damage is ever really done all I want is for him to stop but he won't. .p.s the dwarf gourami species is also a labyrinth fish but my sis's does not care about the dwarf but mine does temper or mistaken identity?:hmm::BIGhmm: is it play or real aggression.?!!! Just thought I would share but listen to the song to understand how he was thinking sorry don't have song link but look it up and see if you get the same reaction but could people answer my question above thanks.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

could anybody help with my questions please?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

What size is the tank?


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Kithy said:


> What size is the tank?


40-50 gal but betta has been meesing a litttle less when i put them in a 5 gal since the dwarf would peck back but if would run betta would chase and peck reason for 5 gal melafix now gone and all back in big one also betta would run if dwarf would stand ground and not move hahaha behaveral issue?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there lots of cover and things to break up line of sight? Can you share a full pic of your tank pwease?


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Kithy said:


> Is there lots of cover and things to break up line of sight? Can you share a full pic of your tank pwease?


 yes plenty of cover i will try to upload a pick tomarrow but the water has a brown tint that comes and goes gets clear then dark I already did 79% water change still same color but might be plant matter there is also brown algae gunk in filters that might be doing it sooo.... tank might not look good in water color but water is 100% healthy so i just need to find ways to clean water to clear color hahaha... very depressing with taht color. also already used two bottles of clear water stuff and on the third so i am convinced it is the plant matter. p.s. plants are used for food cant grow algae the green kind for food


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Brown algae is usually from high nitrites or ammonia. Have you tested your water recently? What are the parameters?

Make sure your plants are fully aquatic or they will rot.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Kithy said:


> Brown algae is usually from high nitrites or ammonia. Have you tested your water recently? What are the parameters?
> 
> Make sure your plants are fully aquatic or they will rot.


 plant matter as in the food i bring in such as moss and grassferns somtimes has a little sediment(sediment is dirt)
also idon`t have test kits that are permenant just test strips which i havent had in two months also already as said before 79% or so water change last week also the filters i buy are uasaly ment for more than what the tanks hold also havent changed them in god knows how long month 2 3 somwhere around there so must just be waste buld up from plants and food have 2 filters so filtering isn`t a problem uncloged the intake tube last week now will not stop with overflow and the brown gunk is only in the filter also don`t have any real plants becuze i scaird of CO2 injections on budget and fish health also because majority are plant eaters and omnivores so they eat real plants also i want ro gets duckweed and watercress for food and any other fast producing plants that float but wal-mart and teays vally pets didn`t have any also teays has been bought out and will be reopening in febuwary or march they are remodling and getting more fish and tanks from what i hear but guess next thing to do is buy supplies next time at wal-mart


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I swear to god you can hear Jabi when she grabs the pellets. She cruizes like jaws, and eats like jaws.

@sainthogan Kaoru does the same. You know bettas have to have some amazing eye site just by watching their behavior.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

here are 4 pics of the tank taken yesterday so is there a adittude problem
also mollys might be in the act of mating sorry:lol:


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I know that those water clearer things don't usually work. It's easier to address the problem than to solve one side effect of it. 

You don't have to replace your filter cartridges but you should swish them out in already siphoned off tank water when you do your water changes if you're sure that it's fully cycled.

I'd definitely suggest getting a test kit of any kind when you can. Petco and Petsmart will test your water for free if you bring in a sample.

Could you list how many fish you have and the species please to make it easier. Just a list is fine ^^

When were the fish added and in what order? If the betta was first and the others somewhat recently added it's probably territorial aggression. When adding new fish into a betta's tank you need to completely rearrange the decor which makes it seem like a whole new tank to them.

Your tank has a good amount of decor but I would add some very tall silk plants to break the line of sight a bit better. The more hiding places and just filled the tank seems the better usually. 









This is how my 10g betta tank is set up. It's him and a mystery snail. They get along fine but I tried to crowd my tank so there was plenty of hiding spaces. Bettas can sometimes be stressed out by open spaces and this varries fish to fish. Some do well in large tanks and others need 5g or less to feel secure. Each betta is different so it's really hard to say what's best without knowing your fish personally. Some do well in community tanks and others don't. 








This tank has a goldfish and a pleco in it. I provided lots of hiding for the timid pleco and lots of silk plants to hide in for him.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

for some reason now my water is 99% more clear than in those pics and i didn`t do a thing except chase two maturing red-fins because big bad red-fin did not like them because they were young removed some or most decor also the gourami was last fish betta second to last also the plants are in the back and the betta territory is at the bottem of the tank he claimed the no fishing sign at the front in the bottem right also now the gourami fights back and beeta runs to his place also there is no pysical damage and now that the water is clear they fight less about once a week if the gourami goes to the sign and picks the fight but if betta flares he goes away most of time and no fight sometimes this results in fight once a week but i also have a peacekeeper in the water who is simiagressive territorial when ever he sees a fight he wants to join in until it stops but he is about 5 or 6 inches so it scares both betta and gourami to stop then he stops also he is a red-finned shark other name for his kind i do not use is rainbow shark also i am begining to think sice g and b are labrinth fish and bubble nesters and male but not same fish it is battle for dominance or mock fighting also with the red-fin keeping peace they shouldn`t harm each other considering they move in circles like a lion observing his prey and then chase or headbutt but do not peck at each other also if you want all the inhabbitants look at my profile then my tanks and it should be the biggest one named first tank or i will just copy paste all the things here. First tank Owner Cole mccallister Type Freshwater Substrate Gravel Size 40 Gallons Inhabitants Giant Danio#4, Red-Finned shark former#2 now one , #1 male splendens male betta,#1Plecostomas, #4 mollies white 1 male 1 female. 1 black female 1 creamcicle male and #1 dwarf gourami Filtration 50-60 and 40 gal filters Lighting room light Temperature 72-80 Decor tons of plastic plants and 3-piece put together cave rock with no hide spots except roof and a rainbow cave real cave this time and a real castle now. Accessories oxygen pump Food algae waffers, no algae type will grow, tropical flake food tropical medley color enhancers and on occasion tropical-subtropical fruit and bloodworms

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/fishtanks.php#show6245#ixzz2JI4aTnOP
also all tanks are fully cycled and i choose fish who are buyable under a 20$ price range altogether so i have very cheap fish


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

How cute! My little Mojo flared at me today (not the whole spreading the fins, he just puffed his gills out a bit). My guess is that he got mad that I went to Vegas and was gone for too long. Lol, I had never left him for more than 1 day and I don't think he liked it!


----------



## CelsB (Oct 3, 2012)

*Betta and Rabbit Snail*

Deleted.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

yesterday i found my betta dead he drownd because he stuck his head between two rocks and to think last week i just gave him the name raphieal well i suppose the good thing is he wasn`t nameless when he died and it was not the sparing that killed him :-cry: but this mourning i found alot of babie fish so that cheered me up a bit


----------

